# Westell Connection Dropping



## drakerpg (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, I am currently having problems with my connection dropping every 1-5 minutes. Currently I have one computer downstairs with a Westell 327w modem connecting it and another computer upstairs. Both computers connect fine but the connection will drop randomly and disconnect me when im downloading or playing a game, If anyone can give me some insight on how I should setup the modem or knows a fix for the problem I would greatly appreciate it.

Modem details - Westell 327w Rev E Model No. B90-327w15-06 Made in USA

ISP - Verizon DSL - DSL Connect Rate (Down/Up) 1184 KBits/Sec by 448 KBits/Sec

Diagnostic Logs - SUN DEC 30 20:24:08 2007
PPP CONNECTED on VPI 0 VCI 35 



SUN DEC 30 20:24:07 2007
Connecting session(0): verizon due to Manual Connect



SUN DEC 30 20:23:59 2007
PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 0 VCI 35 : PPP commanded down



*SUN DEC 30 20:23:59 2007
Disconnecting session(0): verizon due to dsl Restart*

The above report of the dsl restart occurs multiple times



SUN DEC 30 20:23:50 2007
US Atten: 31.5 DS Atten: 54.0



SUN DEC 30 20:23:50 2007
US Margin: 16.0 DS Margin: 6.0



SUN DEC 30 20:23:50 2007
US Tx Power: 11.8 DS Tx Power: 16.0



SUN DEC 30 20:23:50 2007
US DSL Rate: 448 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 1184 kbits/sec



SUN DEC 30 20:23:50 2007
WanMgr reports DSL is UP



SUN DEC 30 20:23:32 2007
WanMgr reports DSL is Down


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by calling Verizon, this appears to be an ISP or modem issue. I'm assuming they supplied the modem?


----------



## drakerpg (Dec 31, 2007)

yep and i went 5 hours without a d/c early this morning now its 8pm and im getting them every 10-30 mins


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I still think it's a Verizon issue.


----------



## drakerpg (Dec 31, 2007)

still disconnects a ton at random times


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you call Verizon?

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## drakerpg (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1438310/aa419

no i havent called verizon nor do i plan on it since this isnt my house and i dont have any of the information


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What can I say, you have an ISP issue, look at the line quality plots. Looks like it comes and goes.


----------



## drakerpg (Dec 31, 2007)

i really dont understand whats wrong.. i went almost 2 days with little to no disconnects now i cant stay connected for more than 2 minutes


----------



## Mannfys (Jan 8, 2008)

Does it only drop when you have a lot of payload going through the modem? Or does it just drop regardless of what you are doing to it? If it is the latter, its probably an issue with the provider, just like the nice man said. 

good luck.

Mannfys~


----------



## drakerpg (Dec 31, 2007)

it drops regardless


----------

